# Καναρίνια > Ράτσες > Τύπου-Εμφάνισης >  Σγουρά καναρίνια (FrilledCanaries)

## οδυσσέας

http://mauriceghanbari.com/pdf/FrilledCanaries.pdf

----------


## οδυσσέας

fiorino frill canary

----------


## Nikolakas

Έτυχε να δω για πρώτη φορα απο κοντά χθες στην ΑΣΚΕ και πέραν ότι είναι πολυ όμορφα και ιδιαίτερα , μοιάζουν σα να έχουν βγει απο το μπάνιο και κάποιος να τους έκανε πιστολακι! 
Χρειάζονται ιδιαίτερη φροντιδα;

----------


## οδυσσέας

Νικο εγω δεν ξερω, ισως ο Δαμιανος που εκτρεφει τετοια μας πει.

*το θεμα ειναι αφιερωμενο στην Μαρια...

----------


## οδυσσέας



----------


## οδυσσέας

σγουρο του βορρά

----------


## οδυσσέας

σγουρο του Νότου

----------


## οδυσσέας

παντοβανο χωρις σκουφι

----------


## οδυσσέας

παντοβανο με σκουφι

----------


## οδυσσέας



----------


## οδυσσέας

φιορίνο με σκουφι 



φιορίνο χωρις σκουφι

----------


## Panosfx

Πολυ ομορφη ρατσα!Δεν εχω δει τετοια καναρινια ποτε μου..

----------


## Nikolakas

> Πολυ ομορφη ρατσα!Δεν εχω δει τετοια καναρινια ποτε μου..


Προλαβαινεις να δεις σήμερα! Στην ΕΛΚΕ ή στην ΑΣΚΕ!

----------


## Panosfx

Ευχαριστως να πηγαινα αλλα 1ον δεν ειμαι στα καλυτερα μου αυτο τον καιρο και 2ον εχω πολλες Κατερινες για σημερα.

----------


## fysaei

μοναδικά πουλιά..αλήθεια παιδιά τρομπέτες Παρισίων μπορούν να βρεθούν στο εμπόριο κι αν ναι πόσο περίπου;

----------


## jenia21

Αυτα που εχω τωρα ειναι 2 ζευγαρια σγουρα του βορά πριν 5-6 χρονια ειχα τοτε παλι 2 ζευγαρια τα οποια ηταν τρομερα πουλια στο κελαιδημα πολυ δυνατες φωνες,και πολυ καλα πουλια στην αναπαραγωγη τους.Δεν ηθελαν κατι το ιδιαιτερο σε σχεση με τα αλλα καναρινια,αλλα το μονο που ειχα παρατηρηση δεν ηταν ανθεκτκα στο κρυο.Τα ειχα 2 χρονια σε εσωτερικη εκτροφη και ολα καλα,αλλα μετα χρειαστηκα το δωματιο για αποθηκη και τα εβαλα σε εξωτερικη κλουβα και τοτε ειχα αρκετες αρωστιες..Ισως η ιδιαιτεροτητα τους στα φτερα να μην τα κραταει τοσο ζεστα οσο σε αλλα καναρινια.Το λεω απο προσωπικη εμπειρια χωρις να ειναι κατι σγουρο.Και αν θυμαμαι καλα ειχε χρειαστει στο ενα ζευγαρι να το κουρεψω λιγο απο κατω γιατι ειχε πολυ φτερωμα και η 1η γεννα ηταν ασπορα,μετα ολα οκ.

----------


## Ρία

μου αρέσουν πολύ!! είναι πολύ ιδιαίτερα! θα ήθελα να αποκτήσω κάποια στιγμή! ξέρουμε τιμή;;

----------


## jenia21

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/33/pb201006.jpg/
Εγω εχω βρει και απο 35 ευρω το ενα.Τα δικα μου ειχαν 70 το ενα.

----------


## Ρία

ωραία! ευχαριστώ!

----------


## οδυσσέας

τα προτυπα των σγουρων.

1.Σγουρό του Παρισιού
http://www.fogr.gr/eggrafa/books/Frise-Parisien-v6.pdf

2.Γιγάντιο σγουρό Ιταλίας
http://www.fogr.gr/eggrafa/books/AGI-v6.pdf


3. Σγουρό της Πάδοβας
http://www.fogr.gr/eggrafa/books/Padovano-v6.pdf

4.Σγουρό του βορρά
http://www.fogr.gr/eggrafa/books/Frise-du-Nord-v6.pdf

5. Φιορίνο
http://www.fogr.gr/eggrafa/books/Fiorino-v6.pdf

6. Μέρινγκερ
http://www.fogr.gr/eggrafa/books/Mehringer-v6.pdf

7.Σγουρό του Νότου
http://www.fogr.gr/eggrafa/books/Frise-du-Sud-v6.pdf

7.Σγουρό της Ελβετίας
http://www.fogr.gr/eggrafa/books/Frise-Suisse-v6.pdf

----------


## οδυσσέας

Μέρινγκερ

----------


## οδυσσέας

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

Μου θυμισες τα νιατα μου Κωστα,
βρες και φωτογραφιες απο καμπουρατα σγουρα αν μπορεις.

----------


## οδυσσέας

εμενα δεν μου αρεσουν τα καμπουρικα..........
αλλα αν μου πεις τι σου θύμισαν τα σγουρα, θα βαλω και τετοιες φωτογραφιες. :Rolleye0012:  :wink:

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

Eκτος των αλλων την εκτοφη τους αρχικα και τι δυσκολιες εχει,
ψαχναμε για μεγαλες φωλιες,ειδικη διατροφη,πλαστικα αυγα, (αγνωστα και δυσευρετα τοτε}κλπ.

----------


## οδυσσέας

σε ποια ρατσα η ρατσες ειχες κανει εκτροφη?

----------


## οδυσσέας

Μελάντο τενερίφης http://www.poc.gr/uploads/3/1/7/4/31...nerfeno-v6.pdf

----------


## gianniskilkis

Καλημέρα εμένα μου αρέσουν τα Παριζιέν και τα Μέρινγκεν όμως ποτέ δεν το πήρα απόφαση να ασχοληθώ. Η σοβαρότερη απορία μου είναι εάν αυτά τα πουλιά παθαίνουν κύστες φτερών ...λόγω του ιδιαίτερου φτερώματος ;;;

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

την πρωτη φορα που ειχα δει καναρινια σαν κι αυτα στο ποστ #27 νομιζα οτι ηταν αναπηρα.. και η μανα μου οταν τα ειδε ειπε οτι ηταν σαν μινι γυπες..  ::

----------


## xarhs

> Καλημέρα εμένα μου αρέσουν τα Παριζιέν και τα Μέρινγκεν όμως ποτέ δεν το πήρα απόφαση να ασχοληθώ. Η σοβαρότερη απορία μου είναι εάν αυτά τα πουλιά παθαίνουν κύστες φτερών ...λόγω του ιδιαίτερου φτερώματος ;;;


καλη ερωτηση...............

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

> σε ποια ρατσα η ρατσες ειχες κανει εκτροφη?



Παριζιαν κιτρινα και παρδαλα,με πρασινο,γκρι σκουφο,
και τα Δανιας (κοντοσωμα)

----------


## οδυσσέας

σγουρο Παρισιου

----------


## οδυσσέας

και σε βιντεο

----------


## οδυσσέας

> την πρωτη φορα που ειχα δει καναρινια σαν κι αυτα στο ποστ #27 νομιζα οτι ηταν αναπηρα.. και η μανα μου οταν τα ειδε ειπε οτι ηταν σαν μινι γυπες..


την αναπηρια αυτη καποιοι την σταθεροποιησαν και την εκαναν ρατσα. :wink:  γι'αυτο ειπα οτι εμενα δεν μου αρεσουν τα καμπουρικα,
γιατι μολις τα βλεπω τα λυπαμαι.

*αλλα για να μην χαλασω χατηρι στον Νικο Δημητριαδη, τα εβαλα και θα βαλω και 2-3 ακομα.

----------


## ΜΩΣΑΙΚΟΣ

για μενα τα πιο ωραια ειναι σγουρο παρισιου,μεριγκερ κ παντοβανο ολα σκουφατα,που μπορουμε να βρουμε περισσοτερες πληροφορειες,εχει ανεβει κανα ποστ εδω μεσα?

----------


## οδυσσέας

σγουρο ελβετιας

----------


## οδυσσέας

σγουρο νοτιας ολλανδιας

----------


## xarhs

παιδια αυτα τα τελευταια δεν ειναι καναρινια........... σα μισοφεγγαρο ειναι  ::

----------


## οδυσσέας

η γυναικα μου μολις ειδε το πρωτο σγουρο νοτιας ολλανδιας, ειπε οτι ειναι σαν τον κουασιμοδο.  :Anim 59:

----------


## xarhs

χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχ  αχ........ με εκανες και γελασα ρε κωστα νυχτιατικα χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχ.......

πες της γυναικας σου καλοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοο  ο

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

> για μενα τα πιο ωραια ειναι σγουρο παρισιου,μεριγκερ κ παντοβανο ολα σκουφατα,που μπορουμε να βρουμε περισσοτερες πληροφορειες,εχει ανεβει κανα ποστ εδω μεσα?



Πολυ ψηλα ο πηχυς φιλε μου,αλλα μακαρι.
Ομορφα πουλια απο ολες τις αποψεις,με ιδιαιτεροτητες,εντονο χαρακτηρα,διατροφη με αρνησεις ως κυριο χαραχτηριστικο,δυσκολη προσαρμογη κλπ.
Αξιζει ομως ,σε κρατουν παντα "ζεστο", αν τα αφησεις σε αφησανε.
Για αυτο ειναι και σπανια και πανακριβα. (Πουλια πασαρελας)

----------


## gianniskilkis

Καλημέρα Νίκο , ίσως ξέρεις εάν ισχύει κάτι τέτοιο ή είναι η ιδέα μου ; Όσα είδα δια ζώσης (όχι πολλά) αλλά και σε φωτό ,όλα είχαν ένα θέμα με τα πόδια τους. Δεν είδα ποτέ κανένα να είναι τα δάχτυλά του τέλεια !!! είναι το ¨κουσούρι¨ τους ή ιδέα μου ;

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

Γιαννη δεν ειναι η ιδεα σου,και αυτο και αλλα πολλα δεν ειναι επιλογη που εγινε απο την φυση,
ειναι τα αποτελεσματα απο την παρεμβαση του ανθρωπου και εδω.

Τον πηχη δεν τον ανεβαζει ψηλα η φυση, η αλαζονια και τα παθη το κανουν.

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

Kαμαρωστε

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fb...type=1&theater

----------


## οδυσσέας

παριζιανικο σγουρο

----------


## xarhs

βαλε καναν κουασιμοδο ρε κωστα να γελασουμε.........  ::  ::

----------


## οδυσσέας

> Παριζιαν κιτρινα και παρδαλα,με πρασινο,γκρι σκουφο,
> και τα Δανιας (κοντοσωμα)


Νικο ποια λες Δανιας? μηπως ειναι τα ολλανδικα?

----------


## δημητρα

> παριζιανικο σγουρο


ο βασιλιας των σγουρων, απο τα ποιο εντυπωσιακα και παραξενα εμφανισιακα καναρινια

----------


## volcanotimes

ωραία πουλιά. δλδ αν πάω τα gloster κομμωτηριο μπορουν να τα κανουν ετσι ε? ααααααααααααχχαχαα

----------


## δημητρα

ναι αλλα θα πρεπει να βαλεις και το ενα γκλοστερ πανω στο αλλο γιατι το συγκεκριμενο εχει μεγεθος 19-21 cm αρα 2 γκλοστερ σχεδον

----------

